# Rusty's Corner (number 2)



## Rusty (Jun 29, 2007)

so where i last left off was leaving for montreal as i was attending my cousins wedding.

so i was worried about my bunny and i checked up on him every second or third day. when i came back he was a monster!!! he leaped on my chest and snuggled so close and pulled my pants and wanted to be petted forever!! and then he ran to his food dish and was eating like he hasnt had a meal in months! well he had obviously been eating as i didnt notice any weight loss and when i asked my mom she said he had been eating less and would just sleep in his cardboard castle.

i felt so bad for him. but all night he was doing binkies and laps around his cardboard castle and eating like crazy!! then i noticed it had gotten all quiet so i sit up in my bed ( i was falling asleep at this time) and there he was at the end of my bed all sprawled out on his back! he was so cute!! man i missed my little guy. im so glad im back so that we can cuddle ALL NIGHT LONG!!!

haha thats all i have to say so far.


----------



## polly (Jun 29, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh sounds like he really missed you to, he must have been depressed without you. reunited again


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 29, 2007)

That is really, really cute! See, I told you he wouldn't forget ya!

Can't wait for new pics!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 30, 2007)

i should take more pics. well im going to be working on my garden in the back yard so ill take pictures of him in it or in front or watever and theyll be gorgeous.

this morning he was crazy happy! ok so this might be hard to explain but i have a section in my room that leads to the sink and then the bathroom. its kind of like a doorway but theres no door. anywys he moved his cardboard castle in front of it blocking the way. and now he leaps over the top of it, makes a couple of fast laps and then stops. then does a couple of binkies, a few more fast laps and leaps over the cardboard box and hides. he did this for about 20 minutes lol. it was such an awesome way to wake up 

im glad he missed me cuz the only reason i was really home sick was cuz of him <3


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 30, 2007)

That is so cute. He's so happy! You should try to get video of him being crazy.


----------



## Rusty (Jul 2, 2007)

oh man im going to have to do that. ill be home tonight so i can try and video tape him and ill post it on here. sweeeeeetttttt!!! lol.

im such a dork over him. hes totally my man  haha


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 2, 2007)

You are a dork over him, and I think that's the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## Rusty (Jul 3, 2007)

haha im glad you approve of my dorky-ness

were this much in love with your first bunny?? or am i the only one lol. 

can you post a video of your buns in my blog of them going crazy??


----------



## Rusty (Jul 4, 2007)

i just took my dog and bunny to the offleash dog park here and i had rusty in his little backpack thingy that i have for him. everyone said he was so handsome. i was stopped by about 7 ppl. and this one lady started talking about her rabbit and she was holding a blue macaw. he was really cute. 

ya thats my story. he was so cute in his plaid backpack lol.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 4, 2007)

Aww that sounds really cute!

So, nobody thought it was strange? No meanies at the park? That's good.

Did you take a pic if him in his backpack for us?


Oh, and where's your avatar?


----------



## Rusty (Jul 4, 2007)

i dont know where my avatar is. maybe out to lunch. ill have to find a new one.i have previous pictures of him in his backpack if youd like. 

everyone thought it was cute and were petting him gently and rusty just closed his eyes and basked in the sun and love.  

ive brought him there several times and i think the worst commetn was that they thought he was a hairy baby from afar but obviously adorable up close


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 4, 2007)

Heck yeah, pics!

You could make a new av with him in his backpack.


----------



## Rusty (Jul 4, 2007)

haha thats exactly what i was thinking of!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 4, 2007)

Awwwwwww, I love it!

Hi Rustyyyyyyy! You cutie.


----------



## Rusty (Jul 4, 2007)

im going to tell him to be carefulwith his handsome-ness, cuz he just might get bunny-napped


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 4, 2007)

*Rusty wrote: *


> im going to tell him to be carefulwith his handsome-ness, cuz he just might get bunny-napped


Yep! Hi, how ya doin? *Snag*


----------



## Rusty (Jul 6, 2007)

in my last blog i was talking with someone to get him a bowtie matching his carrier. that would be so sweet. lol. although i feel bad for torturing animals with sexy/adorable outfits :laugh:


----------



## Rusty (Jul 7, 2007)

last night rusty let me massage his feet and his tummy. he didnt seem to mind as he didnt pull away. it was cute. when i first touched his feet, his entire body vibrated. after a couple of seconds he started to teeth purr. it was so cute. he stayed like that for about 30 minutes. it was awesome.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 7, 2007)

Sounds like someone missed you, and like maybe you being gona has made you closer (Or maybe your bun was always like that, sorry, I dont remember!:?)

Anyways, he is very cute, and has oficialy been added to my bunnynap list. :biggrin2:


----------



## Rusty (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks!

no hes definitely a little more affectionate. he was crazy cuddly before now hes even crazier!!!


----------



## binkies (Jul 10, 2007)

How wonderful! I bet you are just thrilled to death!


----------



## Rusty (Jul 13, 2007)

of course im thrilled!!! hes my little man!! my baby!!! lol


----------



## Rusty (Jul 28, 2007)

so i work at carlton cards. and today a customer was talking to me about rabbits. and he was absolutely wonderful. well hm and his wife. they were an older couple. they said they have a rabbit and he chews a lot of things, and they dont know the breed. lol. he said when he let him out or watever, by accident one day he left the tv remote out and the rabbit ate all the buttons! it was so funny. and he was asking me questions about how to get them to stop chewing and stuff and if i let him out and what breed he was and all sorts of stuff. they were saying that they absolutely loved mini rexes and such.

it was just so refreshing to talk to a customer about rabbits and just make that persons day by relating to him instead of just trying to sell him things so it definitely made my day as well. 

well just thought id share a little bit of my joy today.



also on another note, the other dayi sat on th floor and read with my bunny. it was so funny. he tried to nibble my book real quick so i said i told him no and moved his nose a little. then he tries it agian and i do the same thing. then he waits a little longer and tries it again ( at this point i had just stopped reading and watched him be goofy) and i tell him no. then he stops for a couple more seconds and just moves his face closer but very slowly and tries to chewthe book again. so im trying not to laugh while i discipline him which of course is extremely difficult. then he waits like 15 seconds, has his mouth open, and moves even slower to the book. i couldnt stop laughing and i just had to push his bum away cuz he obviously wasnt listening to mom. then he leaves so i continue reading my book. ( im sort of sitting with my back against my bed with my knees up and slightly apart resting the book.) he circles the room so i dont see him and i just happen to look at the bottom of my book and all i see is an open rabbits mouth moving slowly and gently wrapping his teeth around the bottom lol. 

he was absolutel ridiculous!!! ijustcouldnt discipline him anymore i waslaughing too hard so i had tofinish reading on the bed. lol. he was just sofunny and adorablecuz he tried so hard to get that book lol. 



anyways just had totell you guys that. have youre guysever done something so funny that you had to stop what you were doing and just laugh?


----------



## Rusty (Jul 28, 2007)

im going to try and video tape him tonight. hopefully he does something funny


----------



## myLoki (Jul 28, 2007)

That is so funny!!!


t.:biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 28, 2007)

That's hilarious! What a silly bunny!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 30, 2007)

*Rusty wrote: *


> im going to try and video tape him tonight. hopefully he does something funny


Ok, this was Friday, where's that video?! Time for an update anyway with some new pics of that gorgeous Rusty. He's a doll!


----------



## Rusty (Jul 31, 2007)

haha i had taken out my camera and the batteries were dead. im going to go take him outside for some play time and ill be back with a video and pictures. sorry for my excuses and delay!!! forgive me!!


----------



## Rusty (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Rusty (Jul 31, 2007)

so theres all the pics and heres a video of my beauty


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome! It seems as though Rusty really likes the dog. In that pic where he had his ears down and the dog was behind him, cute. The dog really seems to enjoy him as well. Great pics! That should hold me for a day or two.


----------



## Rusty (Jul 31, 2007)

haha thanks! 

um i think he tolerates the dog. shes a little too rough with him so he learned to not run away since she chases him. instead he lays down and stops moving lol. 

i guess ill have to take more pictures soon to satisfy your need of rusty. i know, i cant get enough of him either haha.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 11, 2007)

so last night i was so tired that right after work i went straight to bed. as imjust about to fall asleep guess who leaps on my chest and then thumps his foot? man i was so tired but couldnt resist his gentle way of telling me " get started on my massage woman!" so yeahi definitely petted him for 15 minutes and then i fell asleep and he bit my hand and woke me up again. he's so demanding!!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 18, 2007)

so im going camping today. for 9 days. im so sad. i miss my rusty all ready and i saw him yesterday lol. 

anyways yesterday i was trying to pluck out that stupid fur he's shedding. he looks like he has a toupee on and he looks so weird all the time. anyways i was trying to pluck that out and he got mad at me and moved away from my hand and thumped at me!!! oh man i think he's getting his attitude from mom!!! ahhhh!! lol. 

so this will be the last post for a while since i wont have a computer or anything so ill update the day i get to see him and i'll let you guys know how he's doing.


----------



## binkies (Aug 19, 2007)

I hope you will have fun camping. Rusty will miss you, I bed you will get lots of lovins when you get back.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 20, 2007)

eee I can't believe I missed this! I'm going to bunny nap rusty while you're gone, he's just tooooo cute! *girly squeel* adorable!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 20, 2007)

Rusty is adorable!,he sounds like such a little character too

I love his colouring :inlove:

cheryl


----------



## Rusty (Aug 25, 2007)

haha thanks guys.

i just got back from camping last night but i stopped at my friends house, the one i was camping with. we still have to unload the car and stuff. im so excited to go home today and see him 

hes definitely going to get some treats when i see him!!!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 26, 2007)

so im back at home now. i missed him so much. the first thing i did was run into my room to see my soulmate!! he came out and looked at me and then went back into his hut thing  oh well. and i checked my bed and he left all his fur on my new bed spread. every where!!! lol my bed was blue now its brown. lol. i guess i have work to do in my room lol. 

hopefully he'll be a little happier tonight when im sleeping in the room. maybe we'll cuddle :inlove:


----------



## Rusty (Aug 27, 2007)

so last night we definitely cuddled while i was reading my book. to be honest it was the best cuddle i ever had. and when he ran i away i stopped paying attention to him he hopped on my tummy whilei was reading and had his butt in my face so i couldnt read. it was so funny. he's never really jumped on me like that unless i was sleeping. but i guess when he wants attention he knows how to get it lol.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 1, 2007)

so my mom got a new kitten last week. shes about 2 months old and a siamese crossed with a ragdoll. 

after a couple of days i decided to introduce her to rusty. rusty wouldnt come out of his cage so i put the kitten on the ramp (it leasds from his cage to my bed so that he has access to my room at all times) and he came out and sniffed her and went back to eating his hay. the kitten went in his cage and was sniffing around and then rusty ran out and real quick at her and smelled her then he backed up into his little hut thing and pushed sawdust all over her. you know when rabbits clear sawdust from their favorite area... thats what happened. so the kitten ran over to the other side of the cage and rusty charged her with sawdust lol. he did this twice then he came running up to her and pushing his head underneath the kittens face and then the kitten ran out of his cage. i was like awwww. but the kitten hasnt really come into my room again so she hasnt really seen rusty more than 2 or 3 times. rusty was being such a jerk to her but after i told him to be a gentlemen when a lady comes into his house and thats when he wanted to be groomed. 

for once he listened to me instead of being the little devil that he is 

and i was also reading my book a little one night and when i wasnt paying attention to him he started pulling the sweater on my elbow and when i still ignored him he bit me there and left a little red mark lol. jerk....

anyways sorry i havent really posted anything anywhere its just ive been so overwhelmed with university work and then having to go to work after school. so i was pretty tired. i just went to bed as soon as i got home...  but im good now!!


----------



## Haley (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey there!

Glad to hear you and Rusty are doing well. Any new pics? :biggrin2:


----------



## Rusty (Oct 1, 2007)

not yet but i will be making videos of him binkying since he has been waking me up in the morning with his happiness lol. and ill have to get some with himand the kitten


----------



## swanlake (Oct 1, 2007)

sooo i am waiting to see pics of rusty in his backpack!!! that is such a cute idea!!


----------



## Pipp (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Rusty!! So glad to see you posting! 

Hope all is well next door in Alberta.  



sas


----------



## Rusty (Oct 2, 2007)

haha all is well here pipp. 

as for the pics of him in his backpack, i havent been able to use it for a while cuz it is freezing outside!!!!! i dont want bunnyear-sicles. lol. 

i bought this huge bedspread the other day and it hangs over the side of my bed. at night rusty goes under it and pulls the blankets and makes a little fort. well i always wake up with half the blankets!! man he's such a hog lol.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 13, 2007)

ok so lately rusty has been having the worst attitude problem!!! i caught him chewing my wall so i clapped my hands and said "rusty no!" and then he turned to me and stomped his foot!!! i was like :shock:. so i told him to come and he wouldnt come so i shook his favorite treat box and he ran out half way towards me and then ran back to his spot. i was like you should no better!! have some manners!!!

man he's got a worst attitude problem than me.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 14, 2007)

so i bought this sort of air duct tube thing. its made of tin. its about 8 feet long. i took this old bed sheet that i had that no one in this house uses so i sewed it up to line the inside of it. then im going to get this harder sort of tube thing with a slit in the middle and put it around the edges of the hole so that he doesnt cut himself. and its just going to clamp on there so that i can take the blanket out and wash it if i need to. that huge tube is bendable and stuff so i was going to make a maze for him to run in. does that sound ok or does that sound dangerous?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 25, 2007)

It sounds fine to me.

How's it going? Does he like it? We need an update with pics.:stikpoke


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 7, 2007)

Um, look at the last time I replied to this:disgust:.

Where's my new pics of the Ruster? :waiting:


----------



## Rusty (Dec 7, 2007)

i know im sorry i've just been so busy with school



i made a new cardboard castle for him. ill take a pic tonight and post it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 7, 2007)

YAY!!


----------



## Rusty (Dec 19, 2007)

im really sorry i havent posted. i have had so many assignments and exams its unbelievable. but i will post a picture very soon.

sorry ive been such a procrastinator


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, I'll leave you alone for now. Just know, I'll be waiting in the wings.

Good Luck with school, take care of yourself and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 30, 2008)

I see you're on now! I just dug this up!:shock: How are you guys doing?!


----------



## Rusty (May 30, 2008)

Oh man I have been a busy bee for months!!! Sorry I haven't written anything since Christmas. I was taking 5 classes at University and working as well. I have been working full time since May and by full time I mean 6 days a week. 

Anyways, Rusty has been wonderful for the past couple of months except this month. He has been the biggest brat ever!! He has been knocking over my garbage can and pulling everything out of it and leaving it there. Not even eating it or anything, just making a mess. He has been digging up my carpet and chewing my walls. I have gotten him more toys because I thought he was bored with his old ones. I have brought him home more cardboard box houses and such but refuses to play with them. I have gotten him lots of other things to chew but he just seems to be chewing what he is not supposed to. I have had to section off parts of my room so that he can't go there at all anymore. I have had to put him in his cage more often even though my room is bunny proofed (except the walls and carpet of course). I have also had to buy a water bottle to spray him when he is being bad because now he doesn't respond to my stomp or snap of the fingers. He really didn't enjoy getting sprayed last night since right after I did, he jumped on the bed, thumped at me, and then preceeded to dig at my face. Which was quite unpleasant. Gah I don't know what to do with him anymore... Any suggestions as to what is wrong and why he is acting like that? Is he lonely? Bored? 

If you guys have any suggestions that I can try to make him happy let me know. I would never give him up so don't be worried that if something didn't work that I would give up the little brat, he's my prince so I definitely can't get rid of him  



Again I apologize for not responding in like 6 months... please forgive me rabbit lovers!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 30, 2008)

We've missed you!

I am not sure about his behaviors, sheesh, what a brat, lol! I would confine his space firstly, then see if his behavior improves. He's neutered, right? Maybe he wants a friend:biggrin2:.


----------



## Rusty (May 30, 2008)

Well I have begun to confine his space a little. I use the spray bottle on his back side when he's being bad and I have also started caging him more. Before he just ran around all day, but now I cage him when I'm not there and I cage him during the day. I have talked to my parents about getting him a friend but they won't let me. They told me no more pets but its funny because they just let my sister have a frog. He is neutered. I started telling him that if he's being bad I will get rid of him and he always thumps at me when I say that. lol 

I missed being here!!!! I just had sooooooo much going on it was unbelievable. But now I definitely have more time to talk to you guys!!!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 1, 2008)

So I found some NIC cages at superstore so I bought some. I made it so he has a pen away from my walls and any damaged carpet, and I also made it so I can leave my bedroom door open and the cats can go in and out to see him but he can't come out. Hopefully if he is lonely, that will fix it. My cats just absolutely love him and so does Rusty. Maybe his attitude will changenow that he can have room to run and have some socializations... Do you guys think this is a good idea?


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 1, 2008)

Maybe Rusty needs a friend? If your so busy and he had a friend than it could either go one of two ways:

They frolick and play together (ie., groom each other all the time) or:

b) Rusty teaches the new bun how to get into so much trouble as he does - lol!!

It kinda sounds like he is bored and lonley though.. 

What a cutie though - love the personality!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah no kidding will he teach the other bun how to get into so much trouble. But I've tried talking to my parents about getting Rusty a friend and they said no way. So last night I tried to make the NIC cages so that the cat can come in and play with him since they always come in my room when the door is open. I just don't know how to convince my parents to let Rusty have a friend....


----------



## Rusty (Jun 2, 2008)

So I went to the Calgary Humane Society to talk to a bunny behaviourist. The lady said that Rusty is in his terrible two years and that he is a teenager. She said it can last from 6months to a year.She said that the cats might help keep him company, and thatI should just keep him distracted from chewing my walls anddestroying my carpet. She also said getting him a companion mightdistract him from being destructive but my mom yelled at me and said no way.So I guessI will need some suggestions from you guys as to what I shoulddo to distract him and also what has helped you guys get through those terrible twos if you have experienced them...


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmmm Rusty the lil rebel.. YesI have a similiar prob with Baxter! (he's about 7/8 months) and as for digging at the carpet I put linoleum tiles on the floor and have started to think about lining the sides with as well as he just chews and chews on the bars when he wants out... As for boredom since you can't have another bun I would just give him as much access to the kitty's as possible so that he has a playmate. It sounds as if your endulging him pretty well with toys so unfortunately it sound like he just needs more attention...

Keep updating and let me know if you find a toy/activity that amuses him as I'll try it out on Baxter!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 2, 2008)

sure thing! I think I am going to try bringing him downstairs in the living room to play with the dog and cats.Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 7, 2008)

So he has been acting a little better since I had a chat with him on the bed. I had put him on my bed and told him that he needed to stop acting like a bad bunny or else I would have to get rid of him (lying of course) and he has been a little better. I have also brought him downstairs to run around the living room. 

Also last night I scared him and he scared me. I had rolled over to the edge of my bed and he had jumped up at the same time and I scared him to the point where he jumped off the bed and kicked me with his claws. He scared me so bad I swore in the middle of the night lol and now I have a big scratch on my arm.  Oh well.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 8, 2008)

Aww, you scared each other, cute story. Got any new pics of the little man? I need a fix man!:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Jun 8, 2008)

Did I ever tell you Im in love with Rusty? Hes such a handsome bunny..we need some more pics!

Im sorry to hear he's been behaving badly. Mine all went through that when they were maturing. Giving them lots to chew on and play with really helps.

Is Rusty neutered? That really helps as well. If he is, you might consider getting him a lady friend to play with.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 8, 2008)

Haley he is neutered and has been for a long time so hopefully that helped a lot then. And I have already tried talking to my parents but they refuse to let me get Rusty a friend so unfortunately I have to find other methods to make him behave better. I have a bunch of tunnels, toys and cardboard boxes in my room at all times. He has constant access to his cage and the rest of my room and what I've had to do is put up play pens everywhere so he can't reach the walls or the corners of the carpet. It has helped stop him from chewing the walls and such. But I'm just wondering if its because he's bored or really is going through teenage years because he hasn't been so bad lately. He doesn't come when I call him but he hasn't been trying to get into things lately. I don't know. 

I will try and get some pictures up. I need to find some batteries for my camera and then I will go camera crazy and post some pictures for you guys. And I understand your love for him since everyone at the dog park says he's handsome, and he acts like he knows it


----------



## Haley (Jun 11, 2008)

*Rusty wrote: *


> And I understand your love for him since everyone at the dog park says he's handsome, and he acts like he knows it


haha, Rusty is the Brad Pitt of bunnies


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2008)

**** straight!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Haley, "Brad Pitt of bunnies"! LOL*

*Rusty wrote: *


> darn straight!!


We need pics of the Ruster!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 17, 2008)

Pictures will be posted this week. PROMISE!!!!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 17, 2008)

sorry it posted twice.


----------



## Haley (Jun 17, 2008)

Yay! Looking forward topics


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2008)

Here are those pics you guys requested!!!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2008)

here are some more...







[Don't stop, Don't stop!!]






[umph]










[ATTAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!]




[Time out I'm itchy!]





and my favorite:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 23, 2008)

I swear, I almost had a heart attack looking at these pics!:inlove::heartbeat::running bunny

I need a "Rusty", omg, gorgeous! 

Thanks, now I need more pics!anic:

Can you say "Frickin gorgeous!"







and, supercute!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2008)

haha thanks! I will sure tell him that he isa bunny babe!!! Although I think he already knows cuz when I take him to the doggy park in his carrier everyone pets him and says he is gorgeous and he just sits there "yeah, tell my something I don't know!"


----------



## Haley (Jun 23, 2008)

Rusty is so handsome! I love his beautiful fur and his white belly! 

Give him a kiss from me. :big kiss:


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2008)

I will I promise


----------



## Rusty (Jul 5, 2008)

So poor Rusty has been mostly in his cage this week as I have family over and my sister has to sleep in my room.... So there is no room for Rusty to run around. And in other news, I am going to be rabbit sitting for a friend of mine who is going on vacation for a week or so. He will be staying in my room for about 5 days and then I am taking him with me to my best friend's house as I am house sitting for her as well. I am going to attempt to introduce my friend's rabbit to Rusty (through the cage wires of course). I don't know how this is going to work since my friend's rabbit isn't neutered and Rusty is..... But we will see. Hopefully this will turn out to be a good week.


----------

